# Take pity, and I'll confess something...



## lenarenee (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay, I'm behind the smartphone times. I got my first smartphone a couple months ago, and only just learned how to transfer pics onto my computer.

But, now I need to learn how to get them into a thread. I have pictures of my first batches (made from recipes from this forum), and I'd like to post them.

Please tell me how to do that.  Thanks!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok.. So from where you are now hit the "back" tab on the upper left, then hit the tab on the upper left with the 3 horizontal lines. Scroll down to "browse" tap on that, the tap on "soap making forum" then scroll down to "photo gallery" tap that, then the tab with the 3 dots on the upper right to post.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 29, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Okay, I'm behind the smartphone times. I got my first smartphone a couple months ago, and only just learned how to transfer pics onto my computer.
> 
> But, now I need to learn how to get them into a thread. I have pictures of my first batches (made from recipes from this forum), and I'd like to post them.
> 
> Please tell me how to do that.  Thanks!



Hi lenarenee,
I feel your pain concerning smartphones.  Apparantly no one makes calls anymore.  It's a small computer, why do they still call them cell phones?  Upload your pictures to a hosting site.  I use Photobucket http://photobucket.com/  Free to become a member and you can add pics from there to your posts.  It seems complicated at first but the mystery will unravel.  I'm speaking now of photobucket.  As for the smartphone I've found it helpful to keep a teenager around.  They mumble and their fingers fly across the cell screen.  It's not very informative but the entertainment value can be above average at times. 
Once you upload your pictures to the host site, click on the image url and it will copy.  Then go to the message box of the post you are creating and paste, highlight it and click on "Insert Image" on the toolbar at the top of the message box.  It looks like a letter with a mountain and a postage stamp on it to me, but momma always told me I was a little twisted. Anyway, that should have your picture in your post.  Click on Preview Post and if it doesn't show up, yell for help or try again.  Not the most technical explanation, but hope it was helpful.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 29, 2014)

You can also, in each post, attach files.  There is a button with a paper clip icon next to the smiley face icon and that will allow you to select your file and add it to the post.  This is even in the Quick Reply section where I am typing this

That's the way that I often do it, as many other methods can be blocked by the filters that some companies have in place which means that people are in their place of work may not be able to see it properly.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 29, 2014)

the efficacious gentleman said:


> you can also, in each post, attach files.  There is a button with a paper clip icon next to the smiley face icon and that will allow you to select your file and add it to the post.  This is even in the quick reply section where i am typing this
> 
> that's the way that i often do it, as many other methods can be blocked by the filters that some companies have in place which means that people are in their place of work may not be able to see it properly.







My goodness, that's easy!  My experience with other forums has always been that online hosts were required to post pictures so never used anything else. Thank you EG, looks as if old dogs can learn new tricks.  Pic is of pine tar batch that turned out well.  I just grabbed a random pic number to try and it turned out to be soap.  It's a good day already.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 29, 2014)

Ah, and I do love this really dark soap, too - good pic to use!  It was your Pine Tar, wasn't it?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, it is my Pine Tar.  Pine Tar with Frankincense and Myrrh FO.  Good stuff.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 29, 2014)

Now I'm so curious to see what this looks like on other smartphones. I have no smiley face paper clip button


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 29, 2014)

On the iPhone all you have to do is tap the bubble looking button in the upper-right to start a post.  Then you have a camera icon at the bottom of the post screen to take a picture or next to that an image icon to allow you to add pbotos from your camera roll. That's on the SMF app- not sure if it's different accessing the forum a different way.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 29, 2014)

Aha! I think I get it now!  Here's a test....

If it works, you'll see a pic of a future soap making. Here she's dye-ing (dying?) a white towel in beet juice.
I ain't raising a froo-froo city girl!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 29, 2014)

OMG!  It worked!  Thank you everyone!  Very first time ever uploading pictures from a phone AND posting them!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 29, 2014)

Hooray!  :clap::clap:   One challenge met.  Next!


----------



## coffeetime (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok what does the little bird button do?


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 29, 2014)

Not positive about the bird but I'm wondering if it posts it to twitter or something. Testing with this post and I'll let you know.


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 29, 2014)

Yep- that's what it does- opens your twitter app and posts there- but it does ask you for access so I was able to cancel.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 29, 2014)

Loving this thread!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2014)

I enjoyed it, too and I don't even have a smartphone.


----------



## coffeetime (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you for checking that. I don't have twitter so it didn't do anything when I pressed it. It all makes sense now!


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 31, 2014)

No problem! I'm a technology trainer in real life so I just couldn't pass the question by - habit!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 31, 2014)

indulgebandb said:


> No problem! I'm a technology trainer in real life so I just couldn't pass the question by - habit!



Ahh, you will be a valuable forum member.   

"Can't figure out the new framus you got for Christmas/Valentines Day/Birthday/National Hot Dog Day?  Visit the SoapMakingForum!  Find a great new hobby and learn about your framus!"


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dennis said:


> I just grabbed a random pic number to try and it turned out to be soap.  It's a good day already.



.. and a gorgeous soap at that!  Love it!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well thanks folks.  I've learned a lot today just reading this thread and that little paperclip is going to save me a ton of time!!!


----------

